# Who wants me to ban Danny?



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2008)

vote!


----------



## bigss75 (Jan 22, 2008)

If he is an actual person and not a troll, it seems like IM is the only group of people giving him common sense advice


----------



## P-funk (Jan 22, 2008)

I don;t think he is a legit person though.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 22, 2008)

bigss75 said:


> If he is an actual person and not a troll, it seems like IM is the only group of people giving him common sense advice




if he would show the least bit of progress I would agree that it is a good thing for him, but he doesnt listen to advice, he hears what he wants to hear and is nothing but a nuisance 99% of the time


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 22, 2008)

99.9% of being a troll, 0.01% chance of just being incredibly ignorant.


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2008)

P-funk said:


> I don;t think he is a legit person though.


maybe somebody's alter ego?  An alter ego of being a "goon".  

Well, I don't know him well enough  and I haven't read his workout journal yet.  Does he make any sense there?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2008)

Some of me i thin he's an idiot kid who'll literally never learn so whats the point of him being here, another part thinks that sooner or later he'll come around, and another part thinks that there is no chance he is a real person.

I guess thats a 2-1 for banning him

Some of his retarded threads and opinions are hilarious (penis comparing, razor blades etc) but after a while its just fucking annoying because he's acting like a moronic piece of wigger shit.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jan 23, 2008)

I voted no.

He's entertainment.

If he's not trolling, and he's for real, I think he'd be dead by now in real life. 


LMAO.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Jan 23, 2008)

You have to agree that the majority of his posts are basically shit, and they are filling the boards. Most people come on here for decent advice, and because of these constant new threads of shit getting created by danny, most legit posts go away and die. Maybe instead of a total ban, only allow him to create 1 thread a day


----------



## maniclion (Jan 23, 2008)

I say give him another chance, once he realizes who he really is he'll finally stop rebelling......it's hard for these young gay boys these days to face their true calling many of them act out by trying to be extra tough while in denial.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 23, 2008)

maniclion said:


> I say give him another chance, once he realizes who he really is he'll finally stop rebelling......it's hard for these young gay boys these days to face their true calling many of them act out by trying to be extra tough while in denial.....


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 23, 2008)

THere should be a "not yet" option.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

lmfao. wat r u banning me for?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 23, 2008)

danny81 said:


> lmfao. wat r u banning me for?



For not knowing what he is banning you for.

Cause Pfunk knows, that you don't know, that he knows, that you know, that you dont know, what he is banning you for.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2008)

The Monkey Man said:


> For not knowing what he is banning you for.
> 
> Cause Pfunk knows, that you don't know, that he knows, that you know, that you dont know, what he is banning you for.



true story


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 23, 2008)

danny81 said:


> lmfao. wat r u banning me for?



Because someone like you doesn't deserve a place like IM. We've spent countless hours counseling you and answering every question you've had, and you don't listen to a fucking word of it. You're a disappointment to I'm sure everyone around you, and here as well. One day when you're sitting in a jail cell, you'll have plenty of time to think about all the shit we told you and how you fucked up by not listening. Hindsight is 20/20 and we're trying to pass ours to you. Don't make the same mistakes man, grow up.


----------



## Splash Log (Jan 23, 2008)

How can anyone even respond to anything danny says. He must be laughing his ass off so hard somewhere. Every post he has ever made was designed to get a rise out of you people. He is just taking advantage of a helpful community.  Every post he pushes the envelope and gets more retarded and each is perfectly tailored to get pissed off responses.  Remember his dog advice thread? How about the one where he hurt his shoulder during his first match even when the coach told him to stop, because he is not a pussy? Or how about punching his first opponent for calling him "soft"?  Normally I wouldn't use such harsh language most of you seem to be fucktards led by Bonecrusher, who I know isnt here, whose bleeding hearts dont let you see the obvious.  Look all his post are an ongoing story about his wrestling team that no one gives a shit about and each gets more retarded. Anyways maybe I have just trolled myself to much and can see through his BS, if you wanna keep him for his entertainment and creativity then go for i, but stop responding to his post like they hold even a shred of truth.  See this post right already has too much wasted cognitive effort, and I just woke up after 4 hours sleep.  Fuck you danny and everyone that thinks he is real and supports his retardedness that takes over your board.  At least he contributes to other threads besides his own.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 23, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> How can anyone even respond to anything danny says. He must be laughing his ass off so hard somewhere. Every post he has ever made was designed to get a rise out of you people. He is just taking advantage of a helpful community.  Every post he pushes the envelope and gets more retarded and each is perfectly tailored to get pissed off responses.  Remember his dog advice thread? How about the one where he hurt his shoulder during his first match even when the coach told him to stop, because he is not a pussy? Or how about punching his first opponent for calling him "soft"?  Normally I wouldn't use such harsh language most of you seem to be fucktards led by Bonecrusher, who I know isnt here, whose bleeding hearts dont let you see the obvious.  Look all his post are an ongoing story about his wrestling team that no one gives a shit about and each gets more retarded. Anyways maybe I have just trolled myself to much and can see through his BS, if you wanna keep him for his entertainment and creativity then go for i, but stop responding to his post like they hold even a shred of truth.  See this post right already has too much wasted cognitive effort, and I just woke up after 4 hours sleep.  Fuck you danny and everyone that thinks he is real and supports his retardedness that takes over your board.  At least he contributes to other threads besides his own.





What the fuck is the bleeding heart shit about Bonecrusher? Bonecrusher is a good guy who tries to help people even when they annoy the fuck out of him.  I guess trying to be a good person is somehow a bad thing these days.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh yeah, I vote to ban him. I tried to help Danny, but I can't I think he is worthless and will never learn. HE likes the bad attention. Get rid of him.


----------



## lucifuge (Jan 23, 2008)

This may be wrong, but...
Danny's a douche. We all know this, hell even Danny knows this.
Instead of banning him, we could all just fuck with him.
Every now and then we can actually answer one of his retarded questions just so we aren't total assholes... but the rest of the time, well you get the idea.
If he's legit, he'll start taking advice and we can treat him like a 'normal' person. 
If not, we have our own little whipping boy to release our frustrations on... it could be theraputic.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 23, 2008)

I don't care if you ban him. It may be a little hard to justify, but certainly not unacceptable. The only reason I still answer most of his questions in the training forum is so other people can learn from them. I think danny is for real though. It would be sick if a troll would spend so much time in the training and journal forums. It's hard to make up all the shit he writes there and he does learn a _bit_.

How about a disclaimer in his custom user title?
9/10 INFRACTIONS


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 23, 2008)

On a side note, why the hell does every single thread with Danny in it come up with a Real Jock advertisement.  That's quite the coincidence.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 23, 2008)

ban him, he wastes bandwidth


----------



## Splash Log (Jan 23, 2008)

KelJu said:


> What the fuck is the bleeding heart shit about Bonecrusher? Bonecrusher is a good guy who tries to help people even when they annoy the fuck out of him.  I guess trying to be a good person is somehow a bad thing these days.



Because there are people out there that fucking take this guy serious and try and devote time to helping him, and are being shammed by some guy at his computer.  It is so painfully obvious that he is not serious and makes up 99% of his shit.

I am not talking shit I am just using him as an example, although I think you have to be fucking retarded to believe in danny then again danny is intelligent and seems to step up the retardness a few notches when he leaves.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2008)

Splash Log said:


> Because there are people out there that fucking take this guy serious and try and devote time to helping him, and are being shammed by some guy at his computer.  It is so painfully obvious that he is not serious and makes up 99% of his shit.



Nail-on-the-head.

He wastes the time of people that truly want to help.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 23, 2008)

If he's fake, then he also completely doctored his myspace page up, with his friends making fun of him for acting gangsta and all. If he's a fraud, he's the greatest fraud of all time. I simply won't give him that kind of credit.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> If he's fake, then he also completely doctored his myspace page up, with his friends making fun of him for acting gangsta and all. If he's a fraud, he's the greatest fraud of all time. I simply won't give him that kind of credit.



Speaking of that, me and a few friends made this page up a year ago for a fake faggy emo version of me:

MySpace.com - xXx_*Gaz! At The Disco*_xXx - 19 - Male - UK - www.myspace.com/gazatthedisco

Loads of people i know thought it was a real person...the pic is obviously me


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2008)

I have been waiting for a reason to give him his final infraction.

Get rid of the dipshit.

There are a lot of good people here who have fun and put an effort in to help other people.  We don't need a parasite like this.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Speaking of that, me and a few friends made this page up a year ago for a fake faggy emo version of me:
> 
> MySpace.com - xXx_*Gaz! At The Disco*_xXx - 19 - Male - UK - www.myspace.com/gazatthedisco
> 
> Loads of people i know thought it was a real person...the pic is obviously me


----------



## sensamilia (Jan 23, 2008)

Danny's 4 real yo. Pretty gay of people to wanna ban someone for being themselves and just seeking advice.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2008)

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## sensamilia (Jan 23, 2008)

HA just like a little girl, if things dont go ur way or someone says something u dont like, u cry. Stop acting like a control freak and let the poll speak for its self.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 23, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> HA just like a little girl, if things dont go ur way or someone says something u dont like, u cry. Stop acting like a control freak and let the poll speak for its self.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2008)

lol....some of the people that are talking bad about danny also voted not to ban him.....haha..that is awesome.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2008)

I voted not to ban him.  I'd rather see him get killed doing something stupid, or we could just put him down and hope he pulls a Heath Ledger and kills himself?

Too soon?


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 23, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> HA just like a little girl, if things dont go ur way or someone says something u dont like, u cry. Stop acting like a control freak and let the poll speak for its self.



Nice.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 23, 2008)

Danny is use to rejection so I say yes. I figure rejection is the only thing he succeeds at so why take that accomplishment away from him?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I voted not to ban him.  I'd rather see him get killed doing something stupid, or we could just put him down and hope he pulls a Heath Ledger and kills himself?
> 
> *Too soon*?



i think it is okay.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> HA just like a little girl, if things dont go ur way or someone says something u dont like, u cry. Stop acting like a control freak and let the poll speak for its self.



Ya a little girl you got me there.  Fucking genius you are.

Control freak... again got me again.  You are almost as useless as Danny.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> Danny's 4 real yo. Pretty gay of people to wanna ban someone for being themselves and just seeking advice.



So, how does Danny's cock taste?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jan 23, 2008)

Hehe, what the hell have I missed?  

It finally took you guys this long to figure Danny out?  I haven't really had the time to check out the forums lately so I'm sure I've missed tons of awesomeness and I even knew a few months ago Danny was some schmuck fucking with everyone.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2008)

Man and here I thought you finally contracted the syphilis.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jan 23, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Man and here I thought you finally contracted the syphilis.



I did but it's ok.  I found out all you need to do is take a lil pill and you're all better....Wish I could say the same for my herp's.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2008)

Congrats on finally reaching that illusive goal... What next?


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

i dont do anyhting againt forum rules o how the fuc are u gunna ban me?


----------



## largepkg (Jan 23, 2008)

Huh?


----------



## Yanick (Jan 23, 2008)

I vote no because with Danny i've found that he makes threads that evoke 2 responses. Either they are hilariously funny, or infuriating. Those funny threads are worth his stupid, especially now that i pretty much have it set in my head that he is trying to get a rise out of everyone. The stupidity only got me mad when i thought it was real, now that i'm sure its fake, i can deal with it.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i dont do anyhting againt forum rules o how the fuc are u gunna ban me?



You can't see it.  But all that needs to be done is pressing a little button.  And Bammo gone.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yanick said:


> I vote no because with Danny i've found that he makes threads that evoke 2 responses. Either they are hilariously funny, or infuriating. Those funny threads are worth his stupid, especially now that i pretty much have it set in my head that he is trying to get a rise out of everyone. The stupidity only got me mad when i thought it was real, now that i'm sure its fake, i can deal with it.



y doe everyone think im fake?


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jan 23, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Congrats on finally reaching that illusive goal... What next?



I think I'd like to pass my love diseases on to Danny so he could start up another useless fucking thread.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2008)

fletcher6490 said:


> I think I'd like to pass my love diseases on to Danny so he could start up another useless fucking thread.




Watch it he carries Razors in his mouth.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2008)

fletcher6490 said:


> Hehe, what the hell have I missed?



  Another good one comes back!

Now go to work and do a journal!!!


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 23, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> 99.9% of being a troll, 0.01% chance of just being incredibly ignorant.


I genuinely think hes just a really misguided kid,

I talk to him on myspace and shit, and his profile looks like I think it should have.

I voted NO.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2008)

danny81 said:


> y doe everyone think im fake?



And a cocksucker.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Another good one comes back!
> 
> Now go to work and do a journal!!!



why dont you ever look at my journal?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 23, 2008)

danny81 said:


> y doe everyone think im fake?


 
Wanna hide all your money away from Danny???
Put in books...


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2008)

fletcher6490 said:


> Hehe, what the hell have I missed?
> 
> It finally took you guys this long to figure Danny out?  I haven't really had the time to check out the forums lately so I'm sure I've missed tons of awesomeness and I even knew a few months ago Danny was some schmuck fucking with everyone.



you're back! I didn't forget you.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 23, 2008)

Get a room


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2008)

no...you get a room!


----------



## largepkg (Jan 23, 2008)

You coming?


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2008)

as sure as the ocean's great glory


----------



## largepkg (Jan 23, 2008)

Did you say glory hole?


----------



## fufu (Jan 23, 2008)

yep, I'm also bringing a wine bottle...

it is empty though.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 23, 2008)

Only if it's 2 buck chuck. Only the best for me.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2008)

Let's get back to Danny!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2008)

Why, Why,Why oh why can't I get his picture!?!

Hey Danny81, I voted you don't get banned....now PM your picture!


----------



## DontStop (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm eating cottage cheese right now
i vote cottage cheese


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

fuck im loing by 6 lol.


----------



## Rubes (Jan 23, 2008)

i just looked at who voted on yes or no.... there is no way in hell that there are that many diff punchs on this damn site


----------



## DontStop (Jan 23, 2008)

whats with all the users who like to punch pussy?


----------



## Rubes (Jan 23, 2008)

i dont know but something smells fishy


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

DontStop said:


> whats with all the users who like to punch pussy?



wat?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 23, 2008)

click on the number beside "yes" in the poll


----------



## goob (Jan 23, 2008)

Rubes said:


> i dont know but something smells fishy


 
That's just dontstop. Don't worry about it, it'll pass when she stands downwind.....


----------



## DontStop (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm clean as a whistle, thank you!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm starting to lean toward "BAN"...

(I always follow the wise advice of pfunk)


----------



## goob (Jan 23, 2008)

I say keep danny81.  Fake or real, he's entertaining, and Min0 still hopes to find out where he lives so that 'it' can start a twisted sexual affair.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2008)

AxeWoundPunch, ballsMcGEE, BeaverPunch, BoxPunch, Buttcrack Mt., DonkeyPunch,  FuzzyTacoPunch,  HairPiePunch, Jackoffasuarous,  PussyPunch, QuimPunch, Smoo_lord, SnatchPunch, , TacoPunch, TwatPunch, VaginaEye, VagPunch, VertSmilePunch,


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2008)

goob said:


> I say keep danny81. Fake or real, he's entertaining, and Min0 still hopes to find out where he lives so that 'it' can start a twisted sexual affair.


All he needs is a hug that I am willing to give.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

LMFAOOOOOOOOO splash log u realy have no life that you would waste ur time and do that.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

YOOOOO prince ur my BOY. now im def gunna buy membership. i was gunna aw hile ago but then i was araid i was going to imediatly get banned so didnt want to riskit.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> AxeWoundPunch, ballsMcGEE, BeaverPunch, BoxPunch, Buttcrack Mt., DonkeyPunch,  FuzzyTacoPunch,  HairPiePunch, Jackoffasuarous,  PussyPunch, QuimPunch, Smoo_lord, SnatchPunch, , TacoPunch, TwatPunch, VaginaEye, VagPunch, VertSmilePunch,



That's great.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2008)

danny81 said:


> YOOOOO prince ur my BOY. now im def gunna buy membership. i was gunna aw hile ago but then i was araid i was going to imediatly get banned so didnt want to riskit.


The membership also comes with spellcheck.
Hey, I voted to keep you .....where's my picture?


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> The membership also comes with spellcheck.
> Hey, I voted to keep you .....where's my picture?



add me on myspace but bro i dont want my pic floating around on the internet


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah whoever made up all those aliases...


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 23, 2008)

You don't have a picture of yourself on Facebook or MySpace?  That's weird.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> You don't have a picture of yourself on Facebook or MySpace?  That's weird.



i do.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Yeah whoever made up all those aliases...



yah yo. lol. u a fan of judah? hes one of my fav fighters


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah huge fan. Hopin he signs on to fight Margarito.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

yah. hes really good. u think he shud of beat cotto? i think he would have if it wasnt all thoe BS low blows


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 23, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i dont do anyhting againt forum rules o how the fuc are u gunna ban me?


----------



## sensamilia (Jan 23, 2008)

Whoever wrecked the poll is a fuck-wit with no life. Im thinking it was Iain Daniel.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> Whoever wrecked the poll is a fuck-wit with no life. Im thinking it was Iain Daniel.


Easy there tiger. 
No need for that.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> Whoever wrecked the poll is a fuck-wit with no life. Im thinking it was Iain Daniel.



no it was splash log he has no life


----------



## kiko (Jan 23, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yah. hes really good. u think he shud of beat cotto? i think he would have if it wasnt all thoe BS low blows



Cotto is way better than Judah. In the next fight, Cotto beat Shane Mosley who is a superior to Judah. Even Mayweather Jr. is running from him.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2008)

Cotto is very good.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

kiko said:


> Cotto is way better than Judah. In the next fight, Cotto beat Shane Mosley who is a superior to Judah. Even Mayweather Jr. is running from him.



ur crazy pbf willl rock him


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 23, 2008)

You should ban other retarded assholes (Witchblade, Burner02...) before banning Danny


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 23, 2008)

danny81 said:


> yah. hes really good. u think he shud of beat cotto? i think he would have if it wasnt all thoe BS low blows


 
Unfortunately Zab has a tendency not to fight the whole 12 rounds. We saw it against PBF and then against Cotto (the low blows probably had a lot to do with it). He had Cotto a couple times in the early rounds. He was landing the counter uppercut with ease. It was actually funny. He also legitimately knocked down Floyd but the ref missed it. He has a ton of skill just needs more discipline.

BTW, Floyd is not ducking Cotto. He's about to take a much larger purse when he fights Oscar for a 2nd time. That's the only reason. He'd freakin kill Miguel Cotto anyway. He exposes pressure fighters like that all the time (Corrales, Hatton, Baldomir, De La Hoya, etc). I think Paul Williams poses the biggest threat to Mayweather.


----------



## kiko (Jan 23, 2008)

danny81 said:


> ur crazy *pbf* willl rock him



Who the fuck is that?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 23, 2008)

kiko said:


> Who the fuck is that?


 
His nickname is "Pretty Boy Floyd" so a lot of people refer to him as PBF for short.


----------



## kiko (Jan 23, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> BTW, Floyd is not ducking Cotto. He's about to take a much larger purse when he fights Oscar for a 2nd time. That's the only reason.



De La Hoya had a great career but right now he's not an elite boxer. He's choosing easy money over a better opponent. If he can't beat De La Hoya, he should retire. 



Goodfella9783 said:


> He'd freakin kill Miguel Cotto anyway.



Yeah. Just like Judah and Mosley did.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 23, 2008)

kiko said:


> Yeah. Just like Judah and Mosley did.


 
Mayweather is light years ahead of Judah and Mosley. Do you have a Paypal account. We'll have to make a nice wager on that fight if it ever happens.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 23, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> HA just like a little girl, if things dont go ur way or someone says something u dont like, u cry. Stop acting like a control freak and let the poll speak for its self.


 


Goodfella9783 said:


>


 


IainDaniel said:


> Shut the fuck up.


 


Doublebase said:


> Nice.


 


danny81 said:


> no it was splash log he has no life


 


Metallibanger said:


> You should ban other retarded assholes (Witchblade, Burner02...) before banning Danny


Did I miss something here? Where is the love?


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Mayweather is light years ahead of Judah and Mosley. Do you have a Paypal account. We'll have to make a nice wager on that fight if it ever happens.



im in on that bet to. lol. mayweather would completly destroy cotto. PBF is 
P4P best right now.


----------



## kiko (Jan 23, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> Mayweather is light years ahead of Judah and Mosley. Do you have a Paypal account. We'll have to make a nice wager on that fight if it ever happens.



I'm game. Let's hope it happens later this year after their next fights.


----------



## kiko (Jan 23, 2008)

danny81 said:


> im in on that bet to. lol. mayweather would completly destroy cotto. PBF is
> P4P best right now.



You don't have money.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 23, 2008)

kiko said:


> I'm game. Let's hope it happens later this year after their next fights.


 
I think Cotto and Gomez are gonna clash in a couple months and Floyd and Oscar most likely mid year. I don't see Floyd fighting both Cotto and De La Hoya in one year but you never know he fought two big ones last year. He needs to take either Cotto or Paul Williams before he "retires."


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 23, 2008)

kiko said:


> You don't have money.



I'll front him. I like that bet too.


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

kiko said:


> You don't have money.



yah i do.


----------



## kiko (Jan 23, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I'll front him. I like that bet too.



Are you sure you want to front him?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 23, 2008)

sensamilia said:


> Whoever wrecked the poll is a fuck-wit with no life. Im thinking it was Iain Daniel.



And I think you are a cock smoking dipshit.... Well at least I am right.


----------



## sensamilia (Jan 23, 2008)

I was only half wrong...


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 23, 2008)

kiko said:


> Are you sure you want to front him?



Nope. I'd rather just bet you myself.


----------



## kiko (Jan 23, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Nope. I'd rather just bet you myself.



Now that made sense.


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

that kid duped yaw again....he strategicly changed the subject to pridefighting. It was a damn good ploy too, fooled you assclowns.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 23, 2008)

andythegreat said:


> that kid duped yaw again....he strategicly changed the subject to pridefighting. It was a damn good ploy too, fooled you assclowns.



It's "Prize Fighting" and you're an idiot. Anyone that coins themselves "the great" deserves to die. Thanks for playing.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jan 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Another good one comes back!
> 
> Now go to work and do a journal!!!



Yes sir


----------



## danny81 (Jan 23, 2008)

andythegreat said:


> that kid duped yaw again....he strategicly changed the subject to pridefighting. It was a damn good ploy too, fooled you assclowns.



umm no. get the fucc out of this thread. the poll is done.


----------



## fletcher6490 (Jan 23, 2008)

fufu said:


> you're back! I didn't forget you.





Hi buddy


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

wow so I dont watch ppl beat each other, I'm prefer things that display intellegence you ignorant fuck. Also my name is a nickname from highschool, I didnt coin myself anything..... sorry you've prolly always been a fucking loser. Anyway I dont mind the nickname sticking cause I have the confidence to think I'm a great person, unlike you who see's a problem with this,bringing me back to my main point.*YOU ARE A FUCKING LOSER*


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

danny81 said:


> umm no. get the fucc out of this thread. the poll is done.



LOL YOU THINK YOUR FUCKING "HARD" DONTCHA? YOUR JUST ANOTHER LITTLE GOING NO WHERE FAST WHITE TRASH IGNORANT PEICE OF SHIT NOT WORTH BEING STUCK TO THE BOTTOM OF MY SHOE. I'M NOT TRYING TO SAY THAT I'M A GANGSTER BUT I'D STOMP YOU'RE LITTLE BUS DRIVER ABUSING ASS INTO SUBMISSION. DONT YOU TELL ME WHAT TO DO WHEN YOU DONT HAVE INTELLEGENCE TO RUN WITH A FUCKING BOOKBAG ON.............................................FUCKING RETARD......and your right the poll is done so looks like ur ass is going bye bye dick wad.


----------



## sensamilia (Jan 23, 2008)

oooh you better say sorry to andythegay danny, cause he's so mad he's typing in caps now.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 23, 2008)

andythegreat said:


> *I'm prefer* things that display *intellegence *you ignorant fuck.


 
Like Blink 182?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 23, 2008)

blink 182 gets a thumbs down


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

I like punk music and blink 182 is the best punk band there is, blink their songs have meaning. What is this like the support danny gayfuck group? you realise, you're defending a guy who checks out other dudes dicks, isnt smart enough to run with a bookbag on, keeps razors in his mouth, and actually thinks a greyhounds neck will snap if its on a leash. wake up dipshits he cant be real.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 23, 2008)

Danny asks the stupid questions so others don't have to. That's why he should stay. That is his function.. his reason for being.  Danny is also less boring than most.


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

good catch on my "I'm" tho I'll give you that


----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2008)

andythegreat said:


> LOL YOU THINK YOUR FUCKING "HARD" DONTCHA? YOUR JUST ANOTHER LITTLE GOING NO WHERE FAST WHITE TRASH IGNORANT PEICE OF SHIT NOT WORTH BEING STUCK TO THE BOTTOM OF MY SHOE. I'M NOT TRYING TO SAY THAT I'M A GANGSTER BUT I'D STOMP YOU'RE LITTLE BUS DRIVER ABUSING ASS INTO SUBMISSION. DONT YOU TELL ME WHAT TO DO WHEN YOU DONT HAVE INTELLEGENCE TO RUN WITH A FUCKING BOOKBAG ON.............................................FUCKING RETARD......and your right the poll is done so looks like ur ass is going bye bye dick wad.



And you voted to keep him.


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

DontStop said:


> blink 182 gets a thumbs down


Your life gets a thumbsdown


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> And you voted to keep him.


 I wish i could change my vote


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 23, 2008)

andythegreat said:


> I like punk music and blink 182 is the best punk band there is.


 
C'mon man you can't be serious about this.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 23, 2008)

andythegreat said:


> Your life gets a thumbsdown



My life is far more intreguing then yours, I'm sure.


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

DontStop said:


> My life is far more intreguing then yours, I'm sure.



Intriguing.......and covered in jizz.... asslicker


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 23, 2008)

You two should get a room and invite danny.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 23, 2008)

andythegreat said:
			
		

> Intriguing.......and covered in jizz.... asslicker


----------



## DontStop (Jan 23, 2008)

oh boy did you ever hit the nail on the head!!!!
Exact story of my life.  X's 10. If i could paty you on the back for such an original comeback that know one has ever used before ever, i totally would


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Jan 23, 2008)

hmmm...don't know. I haven't been back long enough to know what in the hell is going on.


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> You two should get a room and invite danny.



yea.... I'd superglue my ass shut and tripple rap my dick if that ever happened.


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

DontStop said:


> oh boy did you ever hit the nail on the head!!!!
> Exact story of my life.  X's 10. If i could paty you on the back for such an original comeback that know one has ever used before ever, i totally would



I would take a shower with hot water if your hand ever came in contact with my body, it would be a quarintine, not a wack off session


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 23, 2008)

andythegreat said:


> yea.... I'd superglue my ass shut and tripple rap my dick if that ever happened.



So there is a chance. Who gets the triple wrap?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes because i have every STD on the face of the planet
Thats why I'm still alive and not in a biohazard facility carefully monitored by the FBI and Federal Government. And thats why all my STD tests come back clean. Yeah, it's a dirty life i live. A life of making money in one of the most prosperous sand expansions in Canada.

Yep, being able to afford nice clothes and pay off all my bills is a hard life to live with every STD in the world. Being able to fuck my bf without any protection because i'm clean and because he has his tubes tied sucks pretty bad too.

oh well
Atleast I haven't sunk to a level where i believe everyhting I read on the internet, unlike a certain somebody who is making blind accusations

I think I'm going to go and watch the partidge family and think about all the ahrdships i have, because the internet knows so much about my personal life it's disgusting

oh, here's a heads up if you didn't pick up on the blatant sarcasm...i'm being extremely sarcastic and happily laughing behind my monitor.


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> So there is a chance. Who gets the triple wrap?


ahaha I dont dabble in the gay arts.I'd be scared for the fella, knowing it was a mission he might not come back from but I'd rather fuck dontstop then Danny. so she'd prolly get the tripple wrap and maybe a gladbag. over my junk too, so there was no skin on skin.


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Yes because i have every STD on the face of the planet
> Thats why I'm still alive and not in a biohazard facility carefully monitored by the FBI and Federal Government. And thats why all my STD tests come back clean. Yeah, it's a dirty life i live. A life of making money in one of the most prosperous sand expansions in Canada.
> 
> Yep, being able to afford nice clothes and pay off all my bills is a hard life to live with every STD in the world. Being able to fuck my bf without any protection because i'm clean and *because he has his tubes tied* sucks pretty bad too.
> ...



1st off, why would a guy anywhere neer our age have his tubes tied????????
 laugh if it helps you, I'm laughing imagining what it would look like if i shined a bluelight over your face.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 23, 2008)

yes, use that big bright imagination of yours.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 23, 2008)

oh and if you havent already figured it out, he's obviously not my age.

and lol at you for still arguing with me
the internet is serious business


----------



## DontStop (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## DontStop (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## DontStop (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## DontStop (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## DOMS (Jan 23, 2008)

andythegreat said:


> I wish i could change my vote



And this is the story of Danny.  People, usually really nice people, try to help and education him, but then he shows that he's a complete and utter dumb-ass.


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

yup lol at you for taking the time to find little pictures related to our arguement and attatching them to the thread. outa shit to say huh slut? I did like your pics though especialy the asian on the phone hahahahhaha good stuff.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 23, 2008)

googles a beauty
.23 second searches


----------



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2008)

DontStop said:


>


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

DOMS said:


> And this is the story of Danny.  People, usually really nice people, try to help and education him, but then he shows that he's a complete and utter dumb-ass.



Yup, def see ur point now.


----------



## kiko (Jan 23, 2008)

This thread is turning into an orgy. Cool! 

Wait a minute! There's only one vagina. Better get her first and get the hell outta here.


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

kiko said:


> This thread is turning into an orgy. Cool!
> 
> Wait a minute! There's only one vagina. Better get her first and get the hell outta here.



I already called 1st with the tripple wrap homie you're on sloppy seconds. haha


----------



## kiko (Jan 23, 2008)

andythegreat said:


> I already called 1st with the tripple wrap homie you're on sloppy seconds.



Dammit!


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

its cool, I think theres enough room for both of us


----------



## kiko (Jan 23, 2008)

andythegreat said:


> its cool, I think theres enough room for both of us



No, thanks! I'll pass. There's enough gheyness in this thread as it is.


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

Its called runnin the train, or eiffel tower

(eiffel tower is where you're eff'n a girls mouth and you're friends effin her gina or ass, and you give each other a high five over her, some guys hold hands over the chick when they do it, but thats sooooooooo gay.)


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 23, 2008)

And on that note, I'm out.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 23, 2008)

R.I.P danny.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2008)

this pole isn't looking good for our retarded wigger.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jan 23, 2008)

you mean he hasn't been banned yet?


----------



## shiznit2169 (Jan 23, 2008)

Few things ..

Obviously, some troll took the time to create several names under one account and vote 'Yes' just to get danny banned.

On a second note, i find danny's threads to be hilarious. I have suspected a while ago that he was a fraud and is just posting pointless threads to get attention but i always got a kick out of how serious you guys would take it and flip out over nothing. If he really bothers you that much, stop responding to his threads. It's that simple. Yet, you guys continue to click on his threads .. read what he has to say .. then ramble about how much you hate him, how stupid he is and so forth. He is sitting behind the monitor laughing at you people because his goal is to get all of you to respond in a hateful manner to his threads.

Grow some balls and just enjoy the entertainment. No sense in getting all riled up over a fool on the internet.


----------



## Hoglander (Jan 23, 2008)

Yes  Cheater Poll

And very well said.


----------



## maniclion (Jan 23, 2008)

buff_tat2d_chic said:


> hmmm...don't know. I haven't been back long enough to know what in the hell is going on.


Do you still teach?  Well as you can see any thread this Danny character gets involved in it slowly turns into after school detention with the jocks and special ed kids in one room and the teacher is in the lounge putting more whiskey in his coffee.....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2008)

This thread is turning into IM's answer to anger management.

MY PARENTS DIDNT LOVE ME.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> This thread is turning into IM's answer to anger management.
> 
> MY PARENTS DIDNT LOVE ME.


Neither do I!


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 24, 2008)

andythegreat said:


> wow so I dont watch ppl beat each other, I'm prefer things that display intellegence you ignorant fuck. Also my name is a nickname from highschool, I didnt coin myself anything..... sorry you've prolly always been a fucking loser. Anyway I dont mind the nickname sticking cause I have the confidence to think I'm a great person, unlike you who see's a problem with this,bringing me back to my main point.*YOU ARE A FUCKING LOSER*



Huh?



You prefer things that display intelligence? How do you explain this post?


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 24, 2008)

P-funk said:


> this pole isn't looking good for our retarded wigger.




Actually, if you take the dupe acct. votes away, Danny is winning 27-19.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 24, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> Actually, if you take the dupe acct. votes away, Danny is winning 27-19.



I know.

I wasn't planning on banning him anyway.  I just wanted to have a fun little poll.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 24, 2008)

P-funk said:


> I know.
> 
> I wasn't planning on banning him anyway.  I just wanted to have a fun little poll.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 24, 2008)

andy person #3 in ignore list.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Neither do I!


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 24, 2008)

P-funk said:


> I know.
> 
> I wasn't planning on banning him anyway.  I just wanted to have a fun little poll.



You tease.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2008)

danny is like our village idiot.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 24, 2008)

Prince said:


> danny is like our village idiot.




So his real name is Robert Dimaggio?


----------



## highpockets (Jan 24, 2008)

I would say ban him, he's definitely a troll. Although I must admit I always get a good laugh out of the forum's respones to his questions, especially Iain's. They're brutal


----------



## Rubes (Jan 24, 2008)

i think its funny how danny and i joined here at the same time and he has 3x the amount of post that i do.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 24, 2008)

Rubes said:


> i think its funny how danny and i joined here at the same time and he has 3x the amount of post that i do.


He's only been posting for a few months IIRC.


----------



## IRM (Jan 24, 2008)

I say, Hell No! This young man asks the tough questions, which the rest of you are too afraid to broach! Like, "Iz it rong 2 injet roids strate in to nostril?" or "Isz Crips tougherer dan de Spider-man?" 

He's sort of like a down syndrome Vieope.

(Wait, does that concept seem redundant to anyone else? )


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2008)

Prince said:


> danny is like our village idiot.



Do you need a village idiot to have a good community?

Danny is a parasite.  Who leaches from the community, but offers nothing in return.  Obviously he is a troll, and I realized that months ago.  Just dipshits like him detract from the great community we have here.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (Jan 24, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Do you need a village idiot to have a good community?
> 
> Danny is a parasite. Who leaches from the community, but offers nothing in return. Obviously he is a troll, and I realized that months ago. Just dipshits like him detract from the great community we have here.


 
I think you're a little sensitive about it man.


----------



## xcore lifting (Jan 24, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I think you're a little sensitive about it man.



me to does someone this unstable provide a good role model for small children, such as depicted in his avatar?


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2008)

xcore lifting said:


> me to does someone this unstable provide a good role model for small children, such as depicted in his avatar?



It isn't already obvious that you are a troll.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 24, 2008)

Goodfella9783 said:


> I think you're a little sensitive about it man.




Not really.  I apologize for caring.


----------



## xcore lifting (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## xcore lifting (Jan 24, 2008)

thanks for the idea dontstop, and Ian....thanks for your integrity, he is a parasite, and our "great community" suffers from it, ahhahaha your such a tool.


----------



## IRM (Jan 24, 2008)

You have to excuse Iain's crankiness.  As a citizen of South Antarctica (a.k.a. Canada), his nuts are frozen solid a good 13 months/year.


----------



## xcore lifting (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## KelJu (Jan 24, 2008)

xcore lifting said:


>





Great picture, but you are still a troll.


----------



## xcore lifting (Jan 24, 2008)

sorry I'm new to forrums killa, enlighten me, whats a troll?


----------



## largepkg (Jan 24, 2008)

Way to may trolls around lately. Did school let out early?


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 24, 2008)

I actually had a dream about danny last night. Wow he has managed to get into my dreams!


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 24, 2008)

RasPlasch said:


> I actually had a dream about danny last night. Wow he has managed to get into my dreams!



Why are you dreaming about gay sex?


----------



## IRM (Jan 24, 2008)

xcore lifting said:


> sorry I'm new to forrums killa, enlighten me, whats a troll?



Excellent question!  One that has numerous responses, based on different people's perceptions. Here's but a few examples:

1) Crono - To him it's a mythical beast that he must slay with his "pointy little dagger", as the hero of one of those ghey-ass Fantasy books that he lives vicariously through.

2) Iain - Well, for most of his life, this term was synonymous with trying to pick up "women" (we're being charitable here, technically "chicks with dicks" would be a more accurate term) in bars/clubs/gay rallies. The word would usually be shouted in disgust in his general direction, immediately following the phrase, "Ugh! Who let in this disease-ridden..."
(Now that he's married, it's pretty much the same thing, but coming from his wife.)

3) Albob - For him it's not just a word, it's a whole lifestyle choice. One he's been proudly pursuing, under various bridges, since sometime before the invention of fire.


----------



## RasPlasch (Jan 24, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Why are you dreaming about gay sex?



Haha 

In the dream he was beating up some scronny kid. I tried to break up the fight but he started to beat up me. Typical wigger? ......jk.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 24, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> andy person #3 in ignore list.


Who's #1 and #2?


----------



## andythegreat (Jan 24, 2008)

min0 lee said:


> Who's #1 and #2?



my penis is person number 1 and 2, so large it must be labeled as seperate people

after typing this i thought to myself....why would a fag choose to ignore such a penis?


----------



## DontStop (Jan 24, 2008)

IRM said:


> You have to excuse Iain's crankiness.  As a citizen of South Antarctica (a.k.a. Canada), his nuts are frozen solid a good 13 months/year.



Actually, Canada, especially where I live is quite warm in the summer.
And...I love snow...and it gives girls rock nip so....yah, no flaws there


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 24, 2008)

Southern US is warm...

And here in AZ it is dry and sunny, causing all girls to wear very little clothing.


----------



## DontStop (Jan 24, 2008)

Yah, but with your obesity rates through the roof, is very little clothing that big of a plus?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 24, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Yah, but with your obesity rates through the roof, is very little clothing that big of a plus?



Yes, because the fat, ashamed, people all stay inside!


I'm out of shape, but I cant help but be outside...  (and as naked as societally acceptable)


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 24, 2008)

Prince said:


> danny is like our village idiot.




Hey!

I thought that was MY job!


Um, who's Danny anyway?


----------



## maniclion (Jan 24, 2008)

DontStop said:


> Actually, Canada, especially where I live is quite warm in the summer.
> And...I love snow...and it gives girls rock nip so....yah, no flaws there


Southern Alberta?  Chinook Winds?

Hawaii hovers from 70 to 85 degrees through the year.....


----------



## DontStop (Jan 24, 2008)

Chinook winds are super warm
And i don't like too hot anyways


----------



## Arnold (Jan 24, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> Do you need a village idiot to have a good community?



yes, he makes members like Albob feel smart!


----------



## DontStop (Jan 25, 2008)

and Dontstop


----------



## Metallibanger (Jan 25, 2008)

DontStop said:


> and Dontstop


----------



## quark (Jan 25, 2008)

There was once in a village a grouchy, grumpy, goofy ass man that hated everybody. Everyone in the village hated him right back. The villagers talked amongst themselves about how they despised him and wished to get rid of him. One day they decided to ban him from the village. When he was gone the villagers started bickering amongst themselves. On and on until one day the village elder paid the man they had banned to return. Everyone cried out "Why have brought this person back? We all despise him!". The village elder replied "now you will once again have someone to vent your frustrations upon".


----------



## IRM (Jan 25, 2008)

jchappj said:


> There was once in a village a grouchy, grumpy, goofy ass man that hated everybody. Everyone in the village hated him right back. The villagers talked amongst themselves about how they despised him and wished to get rid of him. One day they decided to ban him from the village. When he was gone the villagers started bickering amongst themselves. On and on until one day the village elder paid the man they had banned to return. Everyone cried out "Why have brought this person back? We all despise him!". The village elder replied "now you will once again have someone to vent your frustrations upon".


Wait, so Robert actually paid Albob to come back?!?!?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2008)

he is a kind and gentle site administrator...or he's off his meds and did it in a moment of weakness...


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Hey!
> 
> I thought that was MY job!
> 
> ...



where the hell have you been??? still on the island?


----------



## DaMayor (Jan 26, 2008)

Still running the old restaurant.....85 hours of food and fun week.

What island? I though South Carolina was a penninsula.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 26, 2008)

i thought you were in puerto rico or costa rica or something doing online gambling


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 26, 2008)

Ok!

 

Who is the asshole making up names and voting?  Just take a peek at the members' names who voted.

Jackoffasaurus is my favorite.


----------



## MeatZatk (Jan 26, 2008)

Holy shit! Ballsmcgee turns 106 this May


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2008)

MeatZatk said:


> Holy shit! Ballsmcgee turns 106 this May



Sigh. They grow up so fast, dont they?


----------



## tallcall (Jan 26, 2008)

Wow...so is he dead yet?

........soon??

........maybe??


----------



## P-funk (Jan 26, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> Still running the old restaurant.....85 hours of food and fun week.
> 
> What island? I though South Carolina was a penninsula.



still got good live music at the restaurant?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## DaMayor (Jan 28, 2008)

P-funk said:


> still got good live music at the restaurant?



Oh yeah, every weekend.


So why is Monkey having thought process problems, and who the frick in Danny?

By the way, NOTHING will make Albob appear any smarter, lol.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2008)

DaMayor said:


> So why is Monkey having thought process problems, and who the frick in Danny?



He's like Johnny, only less imposing and less intelligent.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2008)

So is Danny81 really from NYC?


----------



## Biggly (Jan 28, 2008)

This is one crazy thread. I voted 'no' but reading this it seems he has a long track record. I still agree with whoever said if you don't like his threads don't read them, though that doesn't cover him posting on yours.

Is he really as bad as you guys are making out or are you just picking on someone?


B.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2008)

Biggly said:


> Is he really as bad as you guys are making out or are you just picking on someone?
> 
> 
> B.


Both, it's sadistic fun.


----------



## AKIRA (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey min0, I am surprised we havent seen more pics of danny photo 'chopped.'  To tell you the truth, I dont think Ive seen any.


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 28, 2008)

AKIRA said:


> Hey min0, I am surprised we havent seen more pics of danny photo 'chopped.' To tell you the truth, I dont think Ive seen any.


I never had anyof his pics, I thought I did, but it wasn't him.

Shoot, this thread would have been littered with his pics.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 28, 2008)

And the gauntlet has been laid down.


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## AKIRA (Jan 28, 2008)

Holy jesus.

Is he wearing gloves too?


----------



## SYN (Jan 28, 2008)

holly nigglet. 


BAN DANNY


----------



## Rubes (Jan 28, 2008)

seriously can someone beat the shit out of the guy in that pic he looks like a fag


----------



## Doublebase (Jan 28, 2008)

That pic is freaky looking.


----------



## tallcall (Jan 28, 2008)

Fetusaurus Rex said:


>



Oh, I think Danny looks cute!


----------



## Fetusaurus Rex (Jan 29, 2008)

danny81 said:


> i dont do anyhting againt forum rules o how the fuc are u gunna ban me?


----------



## salmanq (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi, this post is very informative; however I would like some specific information. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Best Regards,

Property Directory  | Wholesale Billiards 
Wholesale Batteries  
Something Directory


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jan 30, 2008)

salmanq said:


> Hi, this post is very informative; however I would like some specific information. If someone can help me then please send me a private message. Best Regards,
> 
> Property Directory  | Wholesale Billiards
> Wholesale Batteries
> Something Directory


----------

